# HP help ( liquid soap)



## Jade_84 (Sep 23, 2012)

Can i use lye instead of potassium hydroxide for liquid soap?


----------



## egirlxx7 (Sep 23, 2012)

As far as I know Potassium Hydroxide (KOH) is for making liquid soaps
Sodium Hydroxide is for cold process, hot process solid bars soaps


----------



## Genny (Sep 23, 2012)

Exactly like egirlxx7 said, sodium hydroxide will make a solid soap.


----------



## getdirtysoaps (Sep 24, 2012)

I looked this up the other day, and it's because KOH is more water soluable and NAOH is not. To get NAOH to disolve in water would take a very large amount not to congeal.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes you can. Just rebatched with whatever liquid you choose and dont boil the liquid out


----------



## Susie (Oct 14, 2014)

Which will give you a "snot" consistency.  And if you add enough water to not get the snotty consistency, then what you have is basically a slightly soapy water.

You can, however, make a good liquid soap with a blend of KOH and NaOH.

Be careful of using the term "lye" for NaOH, because "lye" can actually mean either.


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 14, 2014)

No, you need KOH to make liquid soap.  Grating bar soap and adding water to it will make some sort of liquid, but it will not give you the same results as true liquid soap made from KOH.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

FGOriold said:


> No, you need KOH to make liquid soap.  Grating bar soap and adding water to it will make some sort of liquid, but it will not give you the same results as true liquid soap made from KOH.



Right on that front. If you're asking this question expecting the same results with naoh as for koh then you will be disappointed.  But naoh liquid soap can be done.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 14, 2014)

Susie said:


> Which will give you a "snot" consistency.  And if you add enough water to not get the snotty consistency, then what you have is basically a slightly soapy water.
> 
> You can, however, make a good liquid soap with a blend of KOH and NaOH.
> 
> Be careful of using the term "lye" for NaOH, because "lye" can actually mean either.



I haven't tried my hand at it but I heard that combination soaps are the creamiest !


----------

